# Craftsman router/table



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Sears has a 80th anniversary edition craftsman router and table for 69.99. The router is 9.5 amp 1.75 hp. Anyone have or know anything about this setup. Santa is asking what I want for christmas and it might be this.

Dave


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Since almost any halfway decent router table or router alone is going to go for more than that -- it sounds like a good deal -- couldnt find it on their web site.

I'm still working on Sears and 80th anniversary --- 
Sears has been around as a catalog retailer since about 1890. And began opening stores in 1925. The Craftsman and Kenmore names came along in the late 20s -- maybe that's the anniversary.

But --back to your question -
Like any retailer who markets items that are actually made for them by someone else -- the quality is going to depend on the specific model of the router. I've been lucky I guess --most of the Craftsman tools I have owned have been pretty good --- others on here have had very different experiences.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Given the specs on the router I suspect that this is the new 1.75 HP fixed base router. They are pretty nice routers and if that is the case it's worth that just for the router alone. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, as a rule we suggest that you look for a router in the 2+ HP range in a combo-kit that includes both a fixed and a plunge base. If money is an issue then at least a plunge router. The plunge router is capable of much more than a fixed base router, and I feel you are better off with a plunge than with a table. Sears offers an excellent value 2-1/4 HP combo kit for about $119. Besides more power to work with hardwoods these kits include an extra collet which allows you to use 1/2" shank router bits. As you might suspect, the 1/2" bits are much stronger than the 1/4" shank bits. This combo kit also uses Porter Cable style guide bushings which are far superior to the plastic Craftsman bushings. Rockler Woodworking has an economy table that sells for $49 and is a great value. With the information on the forums you can build yourself a nice table for very little money.

All that having been said it is hard to beat the value of the set you mentioned. It will get you started routing and enjoying woodworking. Getting started is the best thing you can do. You can always upgrade down the road as you learn more about how you will be using a router. Please spend a few minutes reading my blog which is called "Sawdust dreams" in our blog section. Scroll to the bottom and work your way back to the top. I tried to answer the most common questions we get from new members there. Welcome to the forums and enjoy!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I got my Craftsman Club mag today and that little duo for 69.00 is the best deal going on the net for a table with router. Uses the 1 3/4 new Craftsman and table. Not a heavy duty table by any means but will work until you figure out what you would like different and want a larger top. Go for it!

Corey

P.S. it's the Craftsman anniversary.. 1927 ... didn't realize that.


----------

